# how do you get blu-kote off skin



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 23, 2011)

So I have a leaky bottle of blu-kote and before I knew it my entire hand is....well, blue.  Does anyone know how to wash it off?  I have tried gas, WD-40, and alcohol.  It's a little bit lighter now but still very blue.  I really don't want to go to work tomorrow looking like a smurf.


----------



## dianneS (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck.  

Do all bottles of Blue Kote leak?  Is it some collosal joke at the blue kote factory?

I've rubbed olive oil and hand lotion into my skin and then scrubbed with a nail brush, soap and then hand sanitizer.  It only got lighter blue.  That stuff really needs to wear off I think.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 23, 2011)

I can tell you from experience, that it takes multiple, multiple, multiple times of washing with warm water & soap to get it off after 24hrs... I swear that stuff would make a great hair dye!


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it is a conspiracy.  Maybe once I'm done scrubbing and have no skin left it will be gone.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

where gloves and long sleeves next time.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 23, 2011)

Very good idea.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 23, 2011)

Time, basically. Sorry.

I remember at some point in the distant past trying both peroxide and bleach (separately!) and one of them seemed to help a bit but I have no recollection which it was. Neither is all that good for your skin, of course.

Basically, time.

Good luck, have fun, 

Pat


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 23, 2011)

One of my chickens got a cut, so i put on some blu-kote... got all over my hands!!!!! Next day on a paper in language arts was a light purply tinge!!! hhahahha tried explaining to teacher, but she doesn't believe my crazy animal stories


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2011)

I can tell you from personal experience that Garnier Nutrise  (sp?) Eye Makeup Remover cloths will take it off the very first time!!

I had a chicken who the rooster ripped open her neck and I sprayed with blue kote and she immediately shook...spraying blue kote all over me - half my face was turned blue!  Those cloths worked like magic!  I don't know if other brands work the same or not.


----------



## chickenwhisperertx (Jun 23, 2020)

Got blue kote all over my hands today. Took an hour before I could wash.
Nothing worked, not even alcohol.
On the off-chance it might work, I tried the plastic heel buffer I had in my shower. Similar to a pumice stone, but not as rough.
It worked like a charm!
Still have blue under fingernails, but the rest is gone.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 23, 2020)

They all seem to leak, lol..try laundry detergent ....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

Wear disposable gloves. I definitely do now after my experience with it.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 23, 2020)

Mine comes off with rubbing alcohol and soap. Sometimes lotion helps. I don't want to buy any more bottles of it for the mess factor.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2020)

Blu-kote makes very cool Appaloosa spots on a white horse.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 23, 2020)

I haven't tried the make-up remover pads, but I did learn that Simple Green gets off tattoo ink.  Maybe it'll work?


----------



## Snbaussie (Sep 10, 2020)

Clorox wipes work great!!!!!


----------



## messybun (Sep 10, 2020)

I’ll have to try some of these suggestions! But I’ve had to explain to many a non-farm person what blue-kote is and that it isn’t a bruise lol. Usually what gets on my hands is gone in two days and for my arms 3-4 if I don’t scrub them on purpose. The stuff is made to stick on, which is a great thing for the animals but not for us!


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 10, 2020)

Lol, keep it off your face then (bluekote on your face, big disgrace... I always worry about getting it on my nose). Hey, don't they make red kote too? So much potential there (hey, what's red and white and blue all over...)


----------

